# My Sarcastic Essay about why my horse is against me...



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

You're a really good writer! 
Your horses sound like big goof-balls - so sweet<3
The only thing I have to say is maybe add an ending parragraph or something like that, otherwise good job! :lol::wink:


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

what a cute funny story
I certainty feel your pains sometimes


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> You're a really good writer!
> Your horses sound like big goof-balls - so sweet<3
> The only thing I have to say is maybe add an ending parragraph or something like that, otherwise good job! :lol::wink:


I originally had one that re-referred to my mention of Dozer being a dinosaur (It was along the lines of "But then again, all dinosaurs eventually go extinct") but I didnt want to jinx myself and find a dead horse so I took the whole paragraph out... Pretty sad. I know. But thanks!



goingnowhere1 said:


> what a cute funny story
> I certainty feel your pains sometimes


 I think all horse owners/riders can relate to certain things! Thanks!


----------

